# #3 of nine



## robert flynt (Mar 20, 2018)

CPM154Cm blade and bone handle.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## jasonb (Mar 20, 2018)

That is a 'Bone'fide beauty!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Mar 20, 2018)

Winning!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 20, 2018)

Good looking Robert. What type of finish do you use on your bone handles? Jim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 21, 2018)

Looks fantastic! Is it really as yellow as it appears in the photo? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 21, 2018)

Beautiful work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 21, 2018)

JR Parks said:


> Good looking Robert. What type of finish do you use on your bone handles? Jim


I dye the bone but no finish on it, just sand and polish.


----------

